# Maus für grosse Hände, Alternative zu Copperhead



## Chadwikk (12. November 2009)

*Maus für grosse Hände, Alternative zu Copperhead*

Hi Leute,
ich bin neu im Forum und hoffe, dass Ihr mir helfen könnt, ich verzweifele nämlich langsam.

Wie der Titel schon sagt, suche ich eine Alternative zu meiner Razer Copperhead, da mit dort die 2k dpi einfach nicht mehr reichen. Ich habe die Mausgeschindigkeit immer ziemlich hoch, sodass ich nur ein paar Zentimeter brauche, um vom einen Ende meines Monitors zum anderen zukommen. Und irgendwie "hackt" mir die Copperhead manchmal, sodass ich im Explorer nicht immer genau den Ordner etc treffe, sonder entweder da drüber oder drunter, das nervt. Bei anderen Mäusen, die ich bisher getestet habe war dies wesentlich besser, deshalb schiebe ich diese "Ruckler" jetzt einfach mal auf die dpi.

Mein eigentliches Problem liegt darin, eine Maus zu finden, die auch gut in der Hand liegt. Folgende Mäuse habe ich bisher ausprobiert:
Logitech G9(x)
Razer Kone, Deathadder, Lachsesis, Mamba

Ich bin zwar kein Riese (1,87m), jedoch sind meine Hände auch nicht gerade klein. Mein Problem bei all den Mäusen war, dass ich meinen Mittelfinger immer derart anwinkeln musste um mit der mittleren Maustaste zu scrollen, dass ich immer nach 2 Tagen spätestens genervt wieder zu meiner alten Maus gegriffen habe. Ausserdem ist der Abstand zwischen Daumentasten (die ich häufig benutze) und dem Mausrad bei den Mäusen ebenfalls so gering, dass ich mich immer fragen, ob die Mäuse einzig für kleine Kinder konzipiert wurden? Denn eigentlich wärs ja kein Prob, wenn das Mausrad weiter hinten ist, dann fasse ich eben die Maus weiter hinten an und gut ist. Dann komme ich jedoch nicht mehr an die Daumentasten ran bzw. nur an eine. Bei der Copperhead funzt das perfekt!

Bin ich der einzige, dem es so geht oder hat das schonmal jmd durchgemacht?
Habt ihr vll einen Tip für mich, welche Maus ich mal antesten könnte?
Danke und Gruss
Chad


----------



## FX_GTX (12. November 2009)

*AW: Maus für grosse Hände, Alternative zu Copperhead*

ich hab meine Logitech G9 gegen die Razer Mamba gewechselt 
und bin sehr zufieden.

hab auch große hände
die Logitech G9 ist zuklein für mich 
mein kleiner finger kamm immer auf mein mauspad

das nervt !!!


----------



## BigBubby (13. November 2009)

*AW: Maus für grosse Hände, Alternative zu Copperhead*

zu dem Mausradproblem: Mausrad nicht mit den Fingerkuppel nutzen, sondern mit dem mittleren Finger"stück". So mache ich es meißt, s sein denn ich will viel scrollen, dann "winkel" ich an.

Die Copperhand hatte ich noch nicht in der hand, aber da ich selber große Hände habe, kam ich mit der Roccat Kone am besten klar. Aber die ergonomische form ist nicht jedermanns sache.

Es liegt halt viel an der haltung der maus.


----------



## Deardy (16. November 2009)

*AW: Maus für grosse Hände, Alternative zu Copperhead*

Mich erstaunt vorallem dass dir die Mamba nicht passt. Ich habe selbst nicht gerade kleine Hände, aber die Mamba ist prima für mich. Auch erstaunt mich dass du deinen Mittelfinger zum scrollen verwendest. Hab ich jedenfalls noch nie gesehen  Ich scrolle immer mit dem Zeigefinger. Wenn du keine Maus findest, die sich wie deine Copperhead verhält, versuche dein Verhalten einer anderen Maus anzupassen. Der Mensch ist zwar ein Gewohnheitstier, jedoch wirst du nicht lange damit Probleme haben.


----------



## STSLeon (16. November 2009)

*AW: Maus für grosse Hände, Alternative zu Copperhead*

Mich erstaunt, dass die Kone nicht passt. Größer geht eigentlich nicht mehr, es sei denn man sucht die MX Revolution Mäuse von Microsoft aus. Aber viel größer als die Kone sind die auch nicht mehr


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. November 2009)

*AW: Maus für grosse Hände, Alternative zu Copperhead*

die Sharkoon Fireglider ist noch zu nennen.. die sieht auf den ersten Blick nicht groß aus.. liegt aber doch angenehm gut in der Hand.. bin postiv überrascht.  für nur 20€


----------



## Chadwikk (18. November 2009)

*AW: Maus für grosse Hände, Alternative zu Copperhead*

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. 
Habe mir Deardy´s Post zu Herzen genommen, meine Copperhead wegeschlossen und versuche mich jetzt seit 3 Tagen an die G9x zu "gewöhnen", die ich mir vom Kumpel nochmals ausgeliehen habe. Siehe da, es scheint tatsächlich zu funktionieren^^ Falls ich die Fireglider mal im Laden sehe, werde ich sie mir mal genauer anschauen.

Gruss Chad


----------



## BigBubby (18. November 2009)

*AW: Maus für grosse Hände, Alternative zu Copperhead*

bei der Fireglider wäre ich vorsichtig. habe mal eine "benchsession" zu mäusen gesehen und da war es die einzige, die die angegebenen DPI nicht erreicht hatte. Alle anderen waren genau passend oder teilweise sogar bis zu 500dpi drüber und die Fireglider lag weit drunter. Bi nmir nicht ganz sicher, aber warum glaube ich um die 600dpi. Wenn da sowas schon nicht stimmt...


----------



## Bullveyr (18. November 2009)

*AW: Maus für grosse Hände, Alternative zu Copperhead*

Meinst du den Test von PC-Max?

Falls ja, dann ließ mal meinen Kommentar dazu. 

Mal abgesehen davon, dass DPI nicht wirklich ein Leistungsmerkmal sind (erst recht nicht in höheren DPI-bereichen), sind sie auch von äußeren Faktoren abhängig.


----------



## BigBubby (18. November 2009)

*AW: Maus für grosse Hände, Alternative zu Copperhead*

ok es waren 200 punkte drunter (wie das gedächtnis einen zu trügen kann)

Was ist denn dein Kommentar dazu?


----------



## Bullveyr (18. November 2009)

*AW: Maus für grosse Hände, Alternative zu Copperhead*

ups, die comments sind ja Forum-Thread: Klick

Direkt Link zu meinem Kommentar


----------

